

How easy is contracting w/large companies w/o going thru contract agencies? - stretchwithme

I understand the function these companies serve; I have a contract job thru one right now.  But they sure get a lot per hour for my work.  Are there ways to avoid using them?
======
cperciva
Make yourself known. I did some contract work for a $100B+ company recently,
and there was no problem with them hiring me directly -- but I got the job
because I was contacted by the person who needed the work done, and the
contract never went through standard procurement channels.

------
queensnake
I don't have too much experience, but, one big place had only a few approved
contract companies. If that's the case where you are, you wouldn't have much
chance as an individual, even if you incorporated.

